# DSC navigation Center



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

Other DSC problems and plans to correct them,
Vessel tracking and position fixing
Classes of Digital Selective Calling
capabilities

http://www.navcen.uscg.gov/MARCOMMS/gmdss/dsc.htm


----------

